# 1st JH leg for the boys



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson and Cooper both passed the JH test yesterday for their first leg and it was their first experience with a flier. Cooper hopped around his bird that was still flapping but eventually picked it up. When he delivered the bird the gallery applauded! Couldn't be more proud of them both!!

Cooper








Jackson








The boys and their ribbons


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! I don't hunt myself but it is always exciting to read about the trials and competitions.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope they continue!


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats! Great pics and beautiful boys 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations X 2!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations to you, Jackson and Cooper!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Good job!!! I love them in their ribbons so HANDSOME!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hoo congratulations! Great job, great photos! When's the next test?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That is awesome!! Congrats!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of entering the test in mid- November in Virginia. Hope we have good weather.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Love your boys.


----------

